# Invicta Problems - Pls Help



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I just got delivery of my Invicta pro diver. Which way should I turn it on the winder -

I started with it on clockwise for an hour. It stopped. I pulled out this pin and set to actual time - when pin went back in it started again.

I tried again at about 9.30 for an hour. the watch stopped at 10.30 when the actual time is 11.00. So it stopped after 30 mins on its own.

When I got home I thought I would try winding it anti clockwise, tried this for about 2 mins - still stopped. so gave it a little clockwise wind and it started up again. Its like it can not hold charge.

I do not want to over wind it - if I put it on again for another hour that would be wound up for 3 hours on the machine.

What should I do

(if you say send it back - i am in UK and it was purchased on amazon US so sending back is a bit difficult


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

As far as i know, you can't overwind an auto. If it's new, then sometimes it can take some time to 'settle down' and hold a full charge. try just wearing it for a day or so at a time rather than using a winder?

Or it could be broken, as you may have guessed, i'm no expert!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

wearing it would have been my first choice but its too big (by a mile for my wrist) and I do not have the equipment to get the links out.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If you've had the watch on a winder for 3Hrs it should be able to run for some time without stopping. Leave it on the winder for a good while longer and see what happens, it won't harm it as the winding mechanism has a clutch to prevent over winding.

If it still stops after that then send it back.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so I got the links out and have warn it all day. It is keeping good time. Question is will it last the night.


----------



## koimaster (May 13, 2008)

kc104 said:


> I just got delivery of my Invicta pro diver. Which way should I turn it on the winder -
> 
> I started with it on clockwise for an hour. It stopped. I pulled out this pin and set to actual time - when pin went back in it started again.
> 
> ...


It may be a better option to relace the movement. I think it is the Myiota movement in it and that would be less that $25 USD to purchase. Sending it back from the UK does sound like a problem but Amazon is pretty good about things. It may be an option to contact them via your account and see what they can offer.

At least you did not purchse one of the famous "invicta/Seiko designed movements,

Jim Skelton makes new claims about the NH25 used by Invicta

by Admin on Tue Dec 01, 2009 3:20 am

Jim Skelton's assertions:

10/25/09 - 9pm - from JS:

"A response to questions about Seiko movements that wind in ONE direction

It has been brought to my attention that a few folks out there have questioned a post I made a few months ago. Seems a lack of things to do has caused them to go looking up posts from several months ago in hopes they might find something to challenge me on.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Its 9.20 in the morning and the watch has kept good time. Obviously just needed more energy. I guess I was spoilt with my orient, thinking it would wind as quickly as that


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

which particular invicta have you bought? im interested in a 3044


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I'm happy to say guys that it seems to be running fine now - just needed more wind up time than I expected.

Sheep - I went for the pro diver 8926. This is their classic rolex sub homage watch. Their best seller and amazon US was / is doing it for 70 dollars. I went for it becasue it is cheap and i did not know if my brother would even get it because of using a UK visa card in America. If I had know it would be successful, hmm i may have gone for an orient.

However - if you have never had an invicta before, I will say this :

My one - 8926, I like it, it looks fantastic (for 70 dollars) it has substantial weight and a citizen auto movement. As soon as you pick it up, it is clear that it is not a rolex. The movemembt is not bad, I think 6 beats per second compared to rolex 8 beats.

On amazon your choice is going for 200 dollars. They have a sale on this 8926, not dam bad for 70 dollars.

However - be aware - if you google invicta then what you will find is -

5 Stars from those that got it and it worked. Same as me, I would give it 5 stars. But many 1 stars from those that were not so lucky. Where there is something wrong wit hthe watch. Invicta customer service is rubbish so if you go for one I hope it is working. If so I'm sure you will be pleased.

Oh, and don't beleive the price discounts. Some of their watches say rrp 2000 dollars, being sold for 300. It's just not true as the real price of those watches is not 2000 dollars.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

kc104 said:


> I'm happy to say guys that it seems to be running fine now - just needed more wind up time than I expected.
> 
> Sheep - I went for the pro diver 8926. This is their classic rolex sub homage watch. Their best seller and amazon US was / is doing it for 70 dollars. I went for it becasue it is cheap and i did not know if my brother would even get it because of using a UK visa card in America. If I had know it would be successful, hmm i may have gone for an orient.
> 
> ...


GREAT NEWS! Please remember that the 8926, with the Miyota 8215...like many of citizen/Miyota movements, wind only in one direction: counter clockwise. Have you noted the counterclockwise arrow engraved on the rotor. So, you will need to set the winder accordingly. That's why Miyotas need much more winding and wrist time.

Angelis


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Erm, no I did not know that. Does that mean that when i put my winder on it should go counter clockwise / in a counter clockwise direction !

I feel real stupid if so becasue I have been putting it on clockwise. I hope I have not done any damage.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks for the advice, i will bear that in mind.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

dont forget that miyota`s are meant to be hand wound as well, with the 8215 set your winder anti clockwise for at least 1 hour to start it from cold from the automatic rotor. If you want to hand wind it give it 25 turns of the crown, Clockwise. Its a bloody good movement be in no doubt about that , but you will find that unless its on your wrist 24-7 you will need to tweek it (hand wind) 5 to 10 turns every couple of days to keep it going after the initial start up. Ive got watches made by both Citizen & Reidenschild with these characteristics (miyota movements) they all keep excellent time, but I personally think of them as "semi automatic", for the reasons stated. Let us how you get on.

Best wishes Jezz


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for that jezz. I did not know you could hand wind with watch. On this screw down crown, I would prefer not to continually take the crown out to position 1, so what i am doing is ant clockwise winding it 2 hours every day.

Is that ok. I want to be as careful with this watch as possible as I can't really send it back if it goes wrong so want to look after this on.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Hmm, thanks for that jezz. I did not know you could hand wind with watch. On this screw down crown, I would prefer not to continually take the crown out to position 1, so what i am doing is ant clockwise winding it 2 hours every day.
> 
> Is that ok. I want to be as careful with this watch as possible as I can't really send it back if it goes wrong so want to look after this on.


That sounds fine and logical. I personally am now not allowed to wear my watch(s) during work hours (nhs rules).,so thats why I have to "top up" my miyotas. I dont have to do this with my Orients or Seiko 5, they seem to wind up easy as anything which is just as well because they dont hand wind. What might be a suggestion is to allow your miyota to stop completely then put it on your winder for the two hours and record how much standby time you get before it stops. You never know, you not need two hours everyday, trial and experimentation.You will have done no harm whatsoever winding it in the wrong direction.

Jezz


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Jim Skelton's assertions:

10/25/09 - 9pm - from JS:

"A response to questions about Seiko movements that wind in ONE direction

It has been brought to my attention that a few folks out there have questioned a post I made a few months ago. Seems a lack of things to do has caused them to go looking up posts from several months ago in hopes they might find something to challenge me on."

What is J. Skelton asserting? Sounds to me like he's just criticizing his critic. IMHO Mr. Skelton sounds like a :bull*******:


----------

